# Austin Haunters



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Greetings

I looked both in the event and make and take sections and decided this topic might fit here.
I apologize to the mods if it doesnt.

I am curious what the yard haunt scene is like in Austin, TX.?
I have visited before participating in a different venue type and seems its more open and free there. Are the code enforcement people overbearing, hard or do they really care?

Thanks

Sean


----------



## SpookySam (Mar 27, 2007)

It totally depends on the neighborhood and HOA. Austin is a big place - what part?


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Honestly no clue. I will however avoid an HOA or ARC subdivision.
I worked for home builders and had to deal with those two groups and I have no time for the little neighborhood politicians.


----------



## SpookySam (Mar 27, 2007)

The neighborhoods I've lived in have embraced the yard haunt I set up. I've never had a complaint and always get questions about what's coming next year. However, I stick to spooky with no gore - I think the gore is more likely to trigger controversy.


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

I dislike gore as well. I like the Hallowed haunting grounds and Pumpkinrots stuff.
I have always believed its not what the patron can see its what they think they see in the shadows.


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

I've had good experiences here. (With Britannia Manor in our history, it stands to reason.)


----------



## SirEdward (Oct 6, 2012)

_I have been running a yard haunt in south Austin for 3 years with no problems. The local news has visted some haunts in Round Rock last year there on you tube now._


----------

